# Lambda controlled boilers



## Treefarmer (Feb 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I am a long time lurker here.

Hopefully not duplicating a query about these hi tech boilers.

Are the oxygen sensors and computers merely added on to an existing gasifier design or has the boiler been manufactured differently?

Can a lambda equipped boiler run if/when the sensors or controls die? If so, How much efficiency is lost?

Are these sensors proprietary, or off the shelf components that are readily available?

Thanks


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 3, 2012)

Treefarmer said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I am a long time lurker here.
> 
> ...


I can only answer part of your question. The only thing special about a Lambda boiler is the Lambda controls. The boiler is not manufactured differently to any real extent. Randy


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 3, 2012)

I can only speak accurately about the effecta lambda boilers regarding the O2 sensors.

Here are the facts:

1.) Effecta lambda boilers can be run without the lambda sensor and the result is a slightly lower and less consistent secondary chamber temperature and about 50F higher flue temperatures. In addition, the boiler takes more time and hassle to get started and shift into the "high burn, gasification mode".

2.) If the specially selected Bosch O2 sensor were to fail, the lambda control panel allows an operator to easily "disconnect" the lambda sensor from the overall operation of the boiler. This is done very simply by holding the A & B buttons down at the same for approx. 5-7 seconds, at which time the screen will become dark and will flash continuously (thus indicating the "emergency mode" is active.) When in this mode the primary draft defaults to approx. 70% open and the secondary draft defaults to about 30% open upon pushing the start button. The position of these stepper motor controlled drafts will remain the same throughout the entire burn when in this mode. Please keep in mind that other than an annual cleaning, the lambda sensor is hassel free and will last for many, many years. This is true of all the sensors and entire digital control system on our effecta lambda boilers.

3.) I have attached a graph of the performance of my effecta lambda 35 boiler with and without the lambda sensor "active". Please look at it closely and you will see the items I listed above displayed in the graphs.

I hope this helps you to understand the lambda system on the high quality, high efficiency lambda controlled effecta boilers.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Treefarmer (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.

The graphs are great. They illustrate nicely the virtues of these controls. I like the efficiency gains, and emmission reductions coupled with the convenience of firing the boiler.

So effectively these boilers can function the same as a 'standard' gasifier if a sensor or module fails.

What is the expected lifespan of these parts and are they in inventory at all times?

Are they cheap enough to have on hand when they eventually fail?

Given the relative rarity of these boilers parts availability is a concern.

Thanks again


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 4, 2012)

It seems like an infomercial for Lambda controlled boilers around here lately.

For me the extra cost, complexity and potential for problems wasn't worth it. Though I may be biased as my Honda needs a new secondary o2 sensor thanks to the infamous p0420 diagnostic code. Off topic I know, but I am still getting 37 mpg so I guess the car can run fine without the fancy pollution controls


----------



## heaterman (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been told that O2 controls for fossil fuel boilers run anywhere from $400-700. .......no idea at all what they cost for these small wood boilers. Wringing that last 3-5% efficiency out of a wood boiler, heck, any boiler for that matter is expensive and requires some pretty finely tuned a sophisticated control work. Great while it works but kinda tough when it fails.


----------



## bigburner (Feb 4, 2012)

Up kinda late heaterman, your night on call??


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 4, 2012)

I am making this post in response to treefarmers recent post.

YES, the effecta lambda boiler can be operated as a normal, non-lambda boiler with the lambda sensor de-activated for whatever the reason. Once again, when the lambda control circuit has been de-activated on the effecta lambda boilers the primary draft defaults to 70% open and the secondary draft opening defaults to 30% open.

With regards to the longevity of the Bosch O2 sensor, it is very similar to that of an automotive O2 sensor and thus can be expected to operate for many, many years without problems. The only maintenance required/recommended is an annual cleaning of the O2 sensor surface with a brush.

I cannot speak for the availability of replacement Bosch O2 sensors for other makes and models of boilers. However, for the effecta lambda boilers I can say with 100% accuracy that there are 2 Bosch O2 sensors sitting on a shelf in a warm warehouse in East Jordan, Michigan collecting dust. I have yet to have any issues with O2 senors on any effecta lambda boiler in operation in North America.

A quick note about lambda sensor's in general - Lambda controlled sensors have been around (on automobiles) for a very long time and are extremely reliable. Bosch is the "king" of O2 sensors and has also been around (and is very well recognized) for many, many years. Thus, I'm a little surprised by the reflectance of many wood boiler users to at least look at a lambda controlled boiler. There seems to be a somewhat "negative/sceptical attitude" towards lambda controlled wood boilers in general. 

Lambda controlled wood boilers have been around for many, many years in other country's but are just now becoming readily available in the US. Effecta has been using Bosch O2 sesnors on its lambda boilers for almost 10 years now and they are extremely dependable. In addition, the price of lambda controlled wood gasification boilers is not much more than the price of a non-lambda controlled boiler (maybe 20% higher or so - similar to that of a water storage system). 

With all the benefits of a lambda controlled wood gasification wood boiler it only makes sense to a least check these boilers out when spending 10-12K for a wood gasification boiler system with storage!

I guess its like many things in life - change is hard to accept!

I Hope this post helps others to understand the simplicity and reliability of lambda controlled wood gasification boilers.

Any other lambda controlled boiler users out there? Please make comments about your experience with lambda controlled wood boilers so that others may get "real world" feedback from "real world" experiences.



Brian


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 4, 2012)

35kW Effect Lambda Goes to Eleven! said:
			
		

> lambda boiler can be operated as a normal, non-lambda boiler with the lambda sensor de-activated for whatever the reason. Once again, when the lambda control circuit has been de-activated on the effecta lambda boilers the primary draft defaults to 70% open and the secondary draft opening defaults to 30% open.


If only it were so simple.  I guess what you're saying is that the sensor is the only thing that can go wrong so let's not worry about the controller, the steppers themselves, the wiring harness.  Seems naive. 





> With regards to the longevity of the Bosch O2 sensor, it is very similar to that of an automotive O2 sensor and thus can be expected to operate for many, many years without problems.


Just so we have our terminology straight, how many 'many's are there in a dozen years?  Just a couple or is it a few?  





> I have yet to have any issues with O2 senors on any effecta lambda boiler in operation in North America.


How many hundred thousand units would that be? 


> There seems to be a somewhat "negative/sceptical attitude" towards lambda controlled wood boilers in general.
> 
> ....
> 
> With all the benefits of a lambda controlled wood gasification wood boiler it only makes sense to a least check these boilers out ...


You may be missing the point.  Even if what you say is very, very true, who really, really needs it?  How will it make my house more reliably the temperature I desire?  I come home, ignite the charcoal, load the firebox and that's it.  

--ewd


----------



## heaterman (Feb 4, 2012)

bigburner said:
			
		

> Up kinda late heaterman, your night on call??



Schedule got screwed up yesterday because of that leaking boiler and hung me up all day when I was supposed to be getting ready to hit the Manistee with my son Drew this morning. Hence I was up rigging tackle at O:dark30 this morning.

Wouldn't you know we got down on the river for about an hour and got a phone call from the wife saying someone had a CO detector going off. 140ppm in the house. So guess what happened to today's fishing excursion...........

Drew did manage to land a sparkling little 17" rainbow. Man, was that little guy pretty in the early morning sunshine!  Last week the boys came home with one that hit 11 pounds and a second one that went 7. THAT was a meal fit for a king!


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 4, 2012)

Ewdudley, on that note, if lambda technology is not a "must", then neither is gasification, so we should all go out and get OWB smoke dragons.  OWB still perform the same task of heating water, but the efficiencies are not there.  I would much rather cut/split/stack wood for a gasser than on OWB and alternately I would rather cut/split/stack for a lambda controlled gasser than a plain-ol-gasser.  Less wood used therefore less time spending to cut/split/transport/stack/transport/stack/burn the wood = more time with the family and doing the things I could or would rather be doing.  One draw back to lambda is the initial cost of investment, but I would like to let that increase in cost take place to allow ultimately less wood to be used.  Merely my opinion


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 4, 2012)

rpmm70 said:
			
		

> if lambda technology is not a "must", then neither is gasification,



Now there's a whopper.  Normally invalid straw man arguments are a whole lot more subtle than this.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 4, 2012)

The advantage I see to these boilers over the regular down drafters is the learning curve. When I first started to use my boiler I
couldn't figure out Why somtimes it burnt great and somtimes it smoked. Finnaly I figured out it wasn't getting enough air and
I made an adjustment and It's burn't great every since. Also a slight efficieny gain on start ups, but I don't think the efficiency
would be enough to justify the 20% greater price. The leavning curve and slight adjustments down the road with changes in fuel
may be enough for some to justify the price difference. My opinion. others may vary


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 4, 2012)

When I was in Sweden 2 years ago (meeting with Effecta AB and attending the World Energy Fair) I really got an education on how other parts of the world do "Alternative Energy" and the European's concern (especially the Sweden people) for our environment.

In Sweden they are:

1.) Pulling stumps when logging timber and then grinding these stumps into wood chips for efficient conversion into energy.
2.) Requiring that the general population sort it's garbage so that the food scraps can be placed in a large tank where they can extract Methane gas from the decomposition process.
3.) Very concerned about the environment and the efficient use of its natural resources (they have much less natural resources than we have in the US).

I realize that in the US there has been alot of talk about our environment but very little action (unfortunately, politics more often than not gets in the way of these "proven" energy efficient technologies becoming more popular in the US) . In addition, as a general rule, US citizens take for granted what we have been blessed with in the US.

Thus, I have made the decision to be one of the few that will bring more "action" and less "talk" to the US with regards to the clean, efficient burning of bio mas fuel.

I am confident that as time goes by, lambda controlled wood gasifiaction boilers will become the norm rather than the exception. 

I enjoy the challenge of bringing a proven technology (not to mention a great product) to a great country where wood gasification is relatively unknown and lambda controlled wood gasification is both relatively unknown and not fully understood.

If we look around I think most of us can recognize/agree that the way in which wood has been converted to energy for many, many years in the US and Canada is quickly and drastically changing and I find it very rewarding and enjoyable to be actively involved in educating and implementing the proven technologies that will help to:

1.) Reduce the consumption of our precious natural resources.
2.) Greatly reduce the harmful emissions that are a by-product of the conversion of wood into energy.
3.) Help to ensure a better environment for my kids and their grand kids.

I also enjoy the different scenery one sees by being out in front, leading the pack (with a proven technology and great effecta lambda product) as I get very board being in the back of the pack, doing what everyone else is doing, getting the same results everyone else is getting and seeing the same scenery everyone else is seeing.

I'm sure we have all heard that there are leaders and followers. I have nothing at all against those who like to follow but for myself, I have decided to be a leader and teach as many people as I can how we can conserve our natural resource's, live in a cleaner environment and better use the resources and blessings that our Awesome GOD has given us!

Brian


----------



## maple1 (Feb 4, 2012)

ewdudley said:
			
		

> rpmm70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I would like to see that comment expanded on further. Seems 'out there'.


----------



## pybyr (Feb 4, 2012)

Part of me is fascinated by lambda control technology, in that it seems like a great way to achieve and maintain an efficient burn not only during various phases of the fire, but also in the face of fuel (wood) that can vary hugely in moisture content, species, and even variations within a species.

I am glad to hear that at least this lambda boiler has a "limp" mode in case the sensor goes out, so that one is not dead in the water.

My one remaining hesitation (other than that I can't be boiler shopping since I already have a satisfactory unit) would be the long run availability of the actual electronic controls, stepper motors, etc.-- I am an electronics afficionado by hobby, and have been since very young, so am not (at all) put off by potential needs for repair, but I _have_ been put off by situations in which a circuit board or integrated circuit is not repairable and has been discontinued, rendering the rest of an otherwise still serviceable major appliance a big doorstop.

I believe that such long-run repair and maintenance is possible if a company is committed to that level of support-- which I hope is the case here, I've just learned the hard way that not all manufacturers are, and to not assume anything.


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 4, 2012)

Maple, 
You can't fault eliot for his opinion as it is based on his experiences and comfort level, just not sure why the negativaty about o2 CONTROL ! Except a portion of residential boilers, most all industrial/commercial boilers employ o2 control, he knows this is not new.


----------



## heaterman (Feb 4, 2012)

Brian I will loudly second your comments regarding the backwardness of the USA in terms of energy efficiency and conservation. Dealing with builders who look at nothing but first cost, and trying to design systems that offer maximum performance are two things that are not yet on the same page here in the good 'ol USofA. Just look at the hesitation to adopt variable speed pumps and the systems that work well with them for example. In many cases a system that is designed to work with variable flow rates such as a panel rad system can reduce electrical costs by 80%. Payback is one side of that equation but we here in the US must also learn to consider the environmental and energy footprints we leave for our kids and grandkids.
 It frustrates me to no end when I constantly hear things from the OWB gasser salesmen like "our unit tested at 85%" or, "My boiler was tested by the EPA and they rated it at 94%", when I know that without a doubt those statements are false. Customers believe it though and they keep selling the bloody things. 

Feeling another rant coming on so I better just quit here. It is the weekend you know............


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 4, 2012)

You may be missing the point.  Even if what you say is very, very true, who really, really needs it?  How will it make my house more reliably the temperature I desire?  I come home, ignite the charcoal, load the firebox and that's it.  

--ewd[/quote]

My basis for my comment is,  this is the same methodology for an OWB.  Is a gasser really a necessity? no, (atleast for areas that have not banned or outlawed OWB) I think we know enough to not to want to have to cut/split/stack 15-20 cords of wood a year to maintain our homes at 72-74 degrees.  A gasser drastically improves the efficiency of the system so ultimately we are not spending all year cutting wood.  A lambda boiler is just another step towards greater effiencies to be had.  Less wood used with the same overall end result.  I personally lead a very busy lifestyle and do not have time nor the ability to cut that much wood.  I have 4400 Sq. Ft. of house, an attached 2.5 car garage, 2100 Sq. Ft. Shop and DHW,  All to be heated with a boiler.  I could do it with an OWB.  I would have to quit my job to be able to cut all this wood.  

So ultimately, you are correct.  It is not "needed" (Lambda).  But it can make it even more of an enjoyable experience/process.  Again, merely my opinion...


----------



## maple1 (Feb 4, 2012)

TCaldwell said:
			
		

> Maple,
> You can't fault eliot for his opinion as it is based on his experiences and comfort level, just not sure why the negativaty about o2 CONTROL ! Except a portion of residential boilers, most all industrial/commercial boilers employ o2 control, he knows this is not new.



No faulting of ew in my post.


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 4, 2012)

TCaldwell said:
			
		

> Maple,
> You can't fault eliot for his opinion as it is based on his experiences and comfort level, just not sure why the negativaty about o2 CONTROL ! Except a portion of residential boilers, most all industrial/commercial boilers employ o2 control, he knows this is not new.



Of course industrial boilers use closed loop combustion control.  If you're generating 250,000 pounds per hour of 850 psi steam, an improvement in efficiency of 0.6% is a big deal.  For 3% on my 70,000 btu per hour wood boiler I couldn't much care less.  You may, but that's up to you.

And I'm in no way negative about what lambda control may have to offer, I merely object to the idea that somehow it is invalid to neither want nor need it.

Here's the thing:  the difference between my clean-burning easy-starting downdraft gasifying boiler and a new Effecta 35kW lambda control unit with a full set of on-site spare components is a new electric SuperSplit, plus a new plasma cutter, plus a 1951 Super C in good working order with new rubber.

--ewd


----------



## thecontrolguy (Feb 4, 2012)

pybyr said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear that at least this lambda boiler has a "limp" mode in case the sensor goes out, so that one is not dead in the water.
> My one remaining hesitation (other than that I can't be boiler shopping since I already have a satisfactory unit) would be the long run availability of the actual electronic controls, stepper motors, etc.-- I am an electronics afficionado by hobby, and have been since very young, so am not (at all) put off by potential needs for repair, but I _have_ been put off by situations in which a circuit board or integrated circuit is not repairable and has been discontinued, rendering the rest of an otherwise still serviceable major appliance a big doorstop.



Yes! I am an electrician, electronics technologist, and power engineer.  Figure the number of old controllers I've tossed out and and then had to reconfigure the system as the board and/or parts are not available anymore.  There is such a thing as planned obsolescence in engineering design. 

As many folks have found with vehicles, when the computer that reads the O2 sensor dies, you are dead on the road. No limp-home then.  Same for these boilers unless the user can, and has acces to, adjust the primary and secondary dampers manually and hold them in place. I would wager a bet, based on LOTS of service experience, that the controllers for these boilers will be the achilles-heel.  It is relatively easy to find the field parts for old control systems, like temp sensors, damper actuators, CO2 sensors, etc. But, try to find the controller board.  Everyone with electronics is one power surge away from a dead system, not to mention the components inside dying for no special reason.  Anyone lost a computer hard-drive or power supply? 'Nuff said.  Plan for it, or expect the need for a back-up plan if you have a complex system.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 4, 2012)

thecontrolguy said:
			
		

> pybyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have had a computer mother board die suddenly with no warning. A very maddening experience given the way they are constantly obsoleting themselves - it was far from a replace-and-carry-on experience. 

I suspect I am not alone on that one?

I can certainly see the side of those who favour increased efficiency with increased technology.

I can also certainly see the side of those who favour increased simplicity, reliability & repairability at the expense of minimal gains in efficiency.


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 4, 2012)

Mr. Controls Guy,

Thanks for your input as you hit the "nail on the head" with your reply.

Thus, that is why we have (2) of every electronic part on the effecta lambda boilers (35 and 60kw) kept in our warm warehouse in East Jordan, MI. (see attached photo of fan motors, fan motor capacitors, lambda control circuit boards, stepper motors, Bosch CO2 sensors, temperature sensors and transformers).

Thus, we are able to overnight any electrical part on the effecta lambda boiler to anyone in North America if the need arises.

Please also keep in mind that all effecta boilers come with a 2 year warranty for all electrical items and the ceramics. When doing my research on manufactures warranties in the initial stages of this business venture, I noticed that most manufactures will warranty the electrical items for only 12 months. The effecta lambda boilers themselves have a 20 year limited warranty as do most reputable boiler manufactures.

Brian


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 4, 2012)

For me a Lambda boiler would be a big help. I need to babysit my boiler for quite some time untill the air intake flap is down. The point that most gassers are more user friendly is well taken. I wouldn't want to take a chance though when I replace my boiler. I hear one owner say brand X is great & the next that it is troublesome. Lambda is consistency. I would gladly spend the extra money for this. The controllers/controls seem pretty bulletproof, not saying they can't go bad. My Cummins has an ECM(engine control module) & the failure rate is incredibly low. I like simplicity although not at the "cost" of user ease & predictability, Randy


----------



## huffdawg (Feb 4, 2012)

ewdudley said:
			
		

> rpmm70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya its kind of like saying i'd rather toast my bread over an open flame than in a toaster.


----------



## rpmm70 (Feb 4, 2012)

So let me ask you why you purchased a gassifier vs. An OWB?


----------



## nrford (Feb 5, 2012)

#1 I haven't got time to C/S/S that much wood.
#2 I can't stand all the nasty smoke the OWB put out!


----------



## martyinmi (Feb 5, 2012)

Brian,
   How pricey is the Lambda controller and would it be possible to install on a gasifying OWB? I've probably already voided my warranty with the holes I've drilled for thermocouples and probes. Are we talking hundreds or thousands of$$?

   Marty


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 5, 2012)

Eliot, c'mon, I bet you could hack-up some o2 controlls for your boiler and still have the new splitter, plasma cutter and super c! I well get your point however I was not smart enough to stay away from the controlls. lets watch what happens to the wood boiler industry when the next " energy crisis " comes and the epa looks for examples.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 5, 2012)

heaterman said:
			
		

> Brian I will loudly second your comments regarding the backwardness of the USA in terms of energy efficiency and conservation. Dealing with builders who look at nothing but first cost, and trying to design systems that offer maximum performance are two things that are not yet on the same page here in the good 'ol USofA. Just look at the hesitation to adopt variable speed pumps and the systems that work well with them for example. In many cases a system that is designed to work with variable flow rates such as a panel rad system can reduce electrical costs by 80%. Payback is one side of that equation but we here in the US must also learn to consider the environmental and energy footprints we leave for our kids and grandkids.
> It frustrates me to no end when I constantly hear things from the OWB gasser salesmen like "our unit tested at 85%" or, "My boiler was tested by the EPA and they rated it at 94%", when I know that without a doubt those statements are false. Customers believe it though and they keep selling the bloody things.
> 
> Feeling another rant coming on so I better just quit here. It is the weekend you know............



Well, if it makes you feel any better, we're even more backwards up here than you guys down there. At least you have a few dealers selling/servicing/installing gassifying wood boilers - and even a couple of manufacturers. If I want to buy a gassifying boiler, I have to buy out of New England, which ain't easy - although I think I have seen the very odd Kijiji add for one guy selling Econoburns. Very frustrating considering all the wood burning going on around here. And furnace making (Kerr/Granby, Newmac & Benjamin all within an hour drive and all still using old tech).


----------



## ewdudley (Feb 5, 2012)

TCaldwell said:
			
		

> bet you could hack-up some o2 controlls for your boiler and still have [your toys]


You'd think so, I've got the steppers, H-bridges, controller, sensors, and whatnot, but it's becoming more and more true that 'the older I get the faster I was'.





> I well get your point however I was not smart enough to stay away from the controls.


And hats are off to you, it must be a big kick to hang out for a while after loading to watch your servos tweaking while your plant tracks to setpoint.


> lets watch what happens to the wood boiler industry when the next " energy crisis " comes and the epa looks for examples.


I sure hope it plays out for the better.  I must say it's nicer now in New York to be able to drop a dime on some nimrod burning used diapers and tyvex scraps in his OWB, but when you consider the perversions resulting from asbestos abatement regulation, for instance, it's hard to remain optimistic.


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 5, 2012)

maple1 said:
			
		

> Well, if it makes you feel any better, we're even more backwards up here than you guys down there. At least you have a few dealers selling/servicing/installing gassifying wood boilers - and even a couple of manufacturers. If I want to buy a gassifying boiler, I have to buy out of New England, which ain't easy - although I think I have seen the very odd Kijiji add for one guy selling Econoburns. Very frustrating considering all the wood burning going on around here. And furnace making (Kerr/Granby, Newmac & Benjamin all within an hour drive and all still using old tech).



Kerr used to make the Jetstream. 
It needed no Lambda controls, just primary preheated combustion air and draft inducer from one blower. 
Wish I had enough know how to measure what is going up the stack.  After hour two of a burn, there is no odor.  The boiler has a large refractory component.  Once it gets to operating temperature, not much will leave the base unburnt.
Pictures are:  diagram of the boiler, standing by the chimney mid way through a burn, two pictures of the refractory liner: one - the round section of the burn chamber, two -  the rectangular section is the ash trap that would be under the  flame tubes and a complete refractory base.

I am finding this boiler to be very repairable.


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 5, 2012)

Its amazing how 2 different designs are used to get the same results. The prior posting showing photos of an extremely thick ceramic mass and this posting showing photos of a thin, stainless steel afterburner.

Take a look at the stainless steel after burner used on the effecta lambda boilers. The benefit of this type of afterburner is that it gets very hot very quick upon starting a fire. In addition, it does not crack due to the hot/cold/hot/cold cycling. Even after 2,000 hours of operation the SS afterburner in my lambda boiler is in good shape. The final benefit is that the afterburner can me removed (slid out) from the secondary chamber very quickly, thus allowing for easy cleaning of the fully water jacketed secondary chamber.

Ive also attached a diagram which illustrates the stainless steel afterburner (with 70 ports in it) that is encased within the 4 piece ceramic.

I hope this helps others to understand the effecta lambda boilers better and clarifies any misinformation relating to its construction.

Brian


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 5, 2012)

EffectaBoilerAgent (USA/Canada) said:
			
		

> Its amazing how 2 different designs are used to get the same results. The prior posting showing photos of an extremely thick ceramic mass and this posting showing photos of a thin, stainless steel afterburner.
> 
> Take a look at the stainless steel after burner used on the effecta lambda boilers. The benefit of this type of afterburner is that it gets very hot very quick upon starting a fire. In addition, it does not crack due to the hot/cold/hot/cold cycling. Even after 2,000 hours of operation the SS afterburner in my lambda boiler is in good shape. The final benefit is that the afterburner can me removed (slid out) from the secondary chamber very quickly, thus allowing for easy cleaning of the fully water jacketed secondary chamber.
> 
> ...



From what I remember about speaking with you about the Effecta boiler when you first started selling them was that the factory recommend not burning very much oak and that the burner was a fairly costly consumable part that would last about 3 years. The ceramics were also to be replaced with the burner.

Has that changed at all?

Gg


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Feb 6, 2012)

In response to goo question regarding the ceramics life on the effecta lambda boilers I have presented this question to effecta engineering and am pleased to provide the following response:

1.) What is the longest life of a ceramic in an effecta boiler that you know of? 

About 13-15 years.

2.) What do most customers experience for the life of the ceramics? 

About 7-10 years

3.) What is the shortest life you have seen/experienced with an effecta lambda ceramic?

We have had some customers using fuel with lots of sulfur, e.g. packages for fluids, milk etc., or plastics. The life span can be less than 2 years. Sulfur makes the heat resistance in the ceramics to go down. This will of course not fall under any warranty.

4.) When ordering the ceramics, I believe it also comes with the SS burner tube and high temp. sealer/caulk material â€“ is this true? 

Yes

5.) Any other info I need/should know about the replacement of the ceramics?

The wearing of the ceramics starts day one. It is a long ongoing process. The hole for the gases in the middle will start to increase in size after a couple of years. Some small bits might fall out. This will not affect the combustion. So it is a big different between wear and warranty.

Regarding the replacement itself, it is a quite easy job to put the new one in place, just follow instruction. The hard part can be to get the old one out, but if used long enough, the old ceramics should be quite easy to remove.


This information was provided directly by Effecta AB in Kungsbacka Sweden and is NOT my opinion/statement.

Stefan is the Engineering Manager at Effecta AB [stefan@effecta.se] and thus if anyone has a specific effecta lambda boiler related question I encourage you to contact him directly.

We email daily to all effecta departments and thus plesase don't feel shy about asking Stefan technical, boiler related questions. I'm sure he would welcome any questions you may have.

One final note, unlike other boilers I've seen, the effecta lambda boilers use a 4 piece ceramic with a stainless steel burner tube incased in this ceramic. This burner tube has 35 ports, equally spaced along the length of the tube/opening in the ceramics on each side (for a total of 70 ports). It looks much like a burner that is found in the typical gas fired boiler or forced air furnace and thus does a very nice job of ensuring complete mixing of wood gas and incoming air to ensure complete combustion takes place in the secondary chamber.

Even though the ceramics will wear over time, the stainless steel burner will ensure that complete mixing and most efficient combustion is occurring over this same period of time.

Please refer to my previous post for images of this type of boiler design.

Hope this helps to clarify any questions related to the ceramics in an effecta lambda wood gasification boiler.

Brian


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Feb 6, 2012)

EffectaBoilerAgent (USA/Canada) said:
			
		

> In response to goo question regarding the ceramics life on the effecta lambda boilers I have presented this question to effecta engineering and am pleased to provide the following response:
> 
> 1.) What is the longest life of a ceramic in an effecta boiler that you know of?
> 
> ...


That was one of the things I liked about the burner from day one. All other nozzles that I know of just have a series of holes with large gaps(Froling excluded, don't know whats in there), some with just 2 on each side. I like the idea of what amounts to a near solid "sheet" of air being fed into the hot gas, Randy


----------



## Treefarmer (Feb 6, 2012)

EffectaBoilerAgent (USA/Canada) said:
			
		

> Its amazing how 2 different designs are used to get the same results. The prior posting showing photos of an extremely thick ceramic mass and this posting showing photos of a thin, stainless steel afterburner.
> 
> Take a look at the stainless steel after burner used on the effecta lambda boilers. The benefit of this type of afterburner is that it gets very hot very quick upon starting a fire. In addition, it does not crack due to the hot/cold/hot/cold cycling. Even after 2,000 hours of operation the SS afterburner in my lambda boiler is in good shape. The final benefit is that the afterburner can me removed (slid out) from the secondary chamber very quickly, thus allowing for easy cleaning of the fully water jacketed secondary chamber.
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone for all the great responses.

Brian, When speaking of longevity of various components, years in service can be pretty variable. How many hours per heating season/year is your unit burning? How are you logging this time?

I would guess that the swedish users might log considerably more hours per season than us. Does Effecta have data suggesting how many hours per season a unit is firing?

I am trying to establish a rough idea of payback time frame and annual or expected maintenance costs

Thanks again


----------



## Treefarmer (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Brian, did you see my previous post?

The information you have provided is excellent and encouraging.

If I buy a wood boiler the ease of operation of an Effecta boiler is a deal maker for me. I have too many other things to do than babysit or fine tune it.

Thanks


----------



## bigburner (Feb 9, 2012)

Hobbyheater - please post some pics of the "jetstream housing for combustion air and exhaust draft" and an explication of how well it works. This is the part of my build that got tabled so we could just use it. Just using boiler room air and a adjustable fan, works pretty but I know there is a stage or two left in the afterburner.


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 9, 2012)

bigburner said:
			
		

> Hobbyheater - please post some pics of the "jetstream housing for combustion air and exhaust draft" and an explication of how well it works. This is the part of my build that got tabled so we could just use it. Just using boiler room air and a adjustable fan, works pretty but I know there is a stage or two left in the afterburner.



Pictured is the belt driven blower. It supplies both combustion and draft inducer air. Things do not line up in this picture. There is another housing that belongs to this installation but this picture gives a good view on how the air is divided.
The section of flue pipe shows the draft inducer port inside the pipe.
The side profile picture of the boiler should help to see how the draft inducer port fits in.

The draft inducer is simple but works very well.  If I'm careful not to block the refractory tunnel (nozzle) with a block of wood when loading the burn chamber, I get no smoke into the room. The forced combustion air is cut off when the loading door is opened.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 9, 2012)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> bigburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen your draft inducer picture on another thread and thought that might be a solution for smoke when loading.

Do you think it would work to put a similar pipe in the flue to help smoke when loading?

gg


----------



## bigburner (Feb 9, 2012)

Hobbyheater You have years of experience with this boiler, so I am going to keep picking your brain as long as you let me. Please comment on my observations, It appears that it is using a high pressure centrifugal blower and that a portion  of the air is being piped in to the vent connector threw a venturi  that should create a negative pressure to induce draft. Where does it pull the inlet air from? Does it dump any air into the secondary burn chamber? Could you better explain why there is little smoke when door is open


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 10, 2012)

bigburner said:
			
		

> Hobbyheater You have years of experience with this boiler, so I am going to keep picking your brain as long as you let me. Please comment on my observations, It appears that it is using a high pressure centrifugal blower and that a portion of the air is being piped in to the vent connector threw a venturi that should create a negative pressure to induce draft. Where does it pull the inlet air from? Does it dump any air into the secondary burn chamber? Could you better explain why there is little smoke when door is open



I'm going to move your answers over to "Giving a Jetstream base new life.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewreply/1107028/


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 10, 2012)

I have seen your draft inducer picture on another thread and thought that might be a solution for smoke when loading.

Do you think it would work to put a similar pipe in the flue to help smoke when loading?gg[/quote]


I once tried running the boiler with a forge blower rated at 140 watts, 112 C.F.M and 36 OZ static pressure. It could not do the job. The vacuum motor is a lot more powerful - 99.2 C.F.M, 900 watts, at 84" H2O (not exactly sure what the 84" H2O means). I do not know if the placement of the draft inducer port in a venturi adds to its success. We have some engineers :zip: out there please jump in :exclaim:
When the loading door on the Jetstream is open, the blower's full capacity goes to the draft inducer, drawing air through the open door into the combustion chamber.  While the loading door is open, I have seen a spike in flue gas temperatures of 200 F . 
I am remembering posting the picture on that thread but I am now thinking that I got in over my head.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 10, 2012)

Seems like if I cut a hole in my flue pipe and sealed a pipe in the hole that pointed up it would work to just flip the switch for the fan when loading.

gg


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 10, 2012)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> Seems like if I cut a hole in my flue pipe and sealed a pipe in the hole that pointed up it would work to just flip the switch for the fan when loading.
> 
> gg



Nothing ventured nothing gained , let us know how it works out . :exclaim:


----------



## TCaldwell (Feb 10, 2012)

Alan, with the inducer on and the loading door closed, the inducer only pulls air through the dedicated combustion port  to a site specific location with a certain ammt of static resistance. These conditions or parameters are designed to quasi control the burn. When you open the loading door, this designed airflow becomes unbalanced allowing a percentage of the airflow to be redirected to a path of least resistance, the loading chamber adding more primary air that increases the overall burn rate thus higher flue temps. this is common with the garn also. When you open the loading door you are not increasing cfm, only redirecting airflow.


----------



## Patti (Nov 23, 2018)

rppm70- May I ask how many cords of wood you burn a year? You said that no one wants to be cutting 15-20 cords....and you are absolutely right! That's what I burned last year and I'm NOT doing that again! I have been looking at the Effecta for awhile now, but I just read above that another guy burns about 20 cords a year. I think my situation might be more similar to yours though- 2500 sq ft log cabin (1857), close the loft off in the winter so heat about 1900 sq feet total. Good insulation but needs new windows badly. Boiler is in my shop, 110ft from the house with pex buried 5 ft down. I have a 600 gal insulated stainless steel storage tank but it's not pressurized. I have infloor heating in a stone floor. Will be hooked up to hot tub, pool, and dhw tank, but use very little hot water. I live in the snowbelt in Ontario, so lots of -15 C days and nights. You didn't mention a storage tank. Do you have one? Is it pressurized or not? I see your post is from a few years ago, so are you still heating with a gasifier and still like it? Thanks for your input! Patti


----------



## maple1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Patti said:


> rppm70- May I ask how many cords of wood you burn a year? You said that no one wants to be cutting 15-20 cords....and you are absolutely right! That's what I burned last year and I'm NOT doing that again! I have been looking at the Effecta for awhile now, but I just read above that another guy burns about 20 cords a year. I think my situation might be more similar to yours though- 2500 sq ft log cabin (1857), close the loft off in the winter so heat about 1900 sq feet total. Good insulation but needs new windows badly. Boiler is in my shop, 110ft from the house with pex buried 5 ft down. I have a 600 gal insulated stainless steel storage tank but it's not pressurized. I have infloor heating in a stone floor. Will be hooked up to hot tub, pool, and dhw tank, but use very little hot water. I live in the snowbelt in Ontario, so lots of -15 C days and nights. You didn't mention a storage tank. Do you have one? Is it pressurized or not? I see your post is from a few years ago, so are you still heating with a gasifier and still like it? Thanks for your input! Patti



Pex buried? Can you elaborate? What kind exactly?


----------



## Patti (Nov 23, 2018)

maple1 said:


> Pex buried? Can you elaborate? What kind exactly?



??? Insulated pex lines inside the black corrugated pipe...what everyone uses to move hot water from boilers to air handlers/heat exchangers in another building...


----------



## maple1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Corrugated? No, that isn't what everyone uses. 

If you dont have Thermopex or similar, that uses closed cell foam inside a solid casing (not corrugated), you most likely have a wrapped pex product that is losing serious heat to the ground.


----------

